# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) >  Ταχύπλοα Καλύμνου-Κω [Kalymnos-Kos fast vessels]

## pantelis2009

*Στο λιμάνι της Καλύμνου κατέπλευσε σήμερα Τετάρτη μεσημέρι το ταχύπλοο «KALYMNOS STAR».*Στο λιμάνι της Καλύμνου κατέπλευσε σήμερα Τετάρτη στις 12.15 το μεσημέρι το ταχύπλοο *«KALYMNOS STAR »* της ΑΝΕΚ μετά το γενικό «λιφτινγκ» τόσο από πλευράς μηχανών,ηλεκτρολογικών και μηχανολογικών εγκαταστάσεων ,όσο και από πλευράς σκάφους, σαλονιού και καταστρώματος.
Το σκάφος εδώ και 5 μήνες, από τις *11 Δεκεμβρίου 2016,* βρισκόταν στις εγκαταστάσεις της εταιρείας “Ναυπηγεία Χαλκίτη Α.Ε” στο Πέραμα για εκτεταμένες Ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικές εργασίες επισκευής και συντήρησης.
Σύμφωνα με το ρεπορτάζ του *kalymnos-news.gr* πραγματοποιήθηκαν, εκτεταμένες εργασίες επισκευής και συντήρησης σε όλα τα τμήματα του σκάφους, ανακατασκευή και των 2 μηχανών ,καθώς και της ηλεκτρομηχανής ,ενώ τοποθετήθηκε και δεύτερη ηλεκτρομηχανή.
Επίσης αντικαταστάθηκε όλη η ηλεκτρολογική εγκατάσταση του σκάφους και έγινε πλήρης ανακαίνιση του σαλονιού και του καταστρώματος.
Το σκάφος παραδόθηκε στους υπεύθυνους της Εταιρείας στις* 24 Μαρτίου 2017*, όπως είχε συμφωνηθεί, αλλά κατά το δοκιμαστικό πλου διαπιστώθηκε πρόβλημα στη μία από τις 2 μηχανές.
Το σκάφος επέστρεψε στο ναυπηγείο ,αφαιρέθηκε ξανά η μηχανή και αφού εντοπίστηκε το πρόβλημα αποκαταστάθηκε η ζημιά.
Χθες Τρίτη  πρωί 16 Μαίου 2017,  έγινε ο δοκιμαστικός πλούς παρουσία του Επιθεωρητή του Υπουργείου Ναυτιλίας και δόθηκε το «πράσινο φως» για να αποπλεύσει
Το πλοίο αναχώρησε χθες στις 4:15 το απόγευμα  από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Στις 8.25 το βράδυ προσέγγισε την Πάρο, όπου διανυκτέρευσε και σήμερα 17 Μαίου 2017 το πρωί, αναχώρησε για  Νάξο όπου έκανε ανεφοδιασμό σε καύσιμα. Στις 8.30  μετά τον ανεφοδιασμό του αναχώρησε από τη Νάξο για Κάλυμνο όπου όπως προαναφέραμε κατέπλευσε στις 12.15 το μεσημέρι.
Στην προβλήτα ανέμεναν το σκάφος ο Δήμαρχος *Ιωάννης Γαλουζής* ,ο Πρόεδρος της ΑΝΕΚ *Γιαννής Διαμαντή*ς και ο αντιδήμαρχος *Γιώργος Ψαράς*.
ΠΗΓΗ με φωτο και βίντεο

----------


## pantelis2009

*Ξεκίνησε τα δρομολόγια του το ταχύπλοο σκάφος «ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ ΝΤΟΛΦΙΝ» της ΑΝΕΚ.*Σεπτέμβριος 7, 2018_815_


_Κοινοποίηση στο Facebook
 Κάντε Tweet στο Twitter
_

__






_Μετά από αρκετούς μήνες εκτός γραμμής,  ξεκίνησε τα δρομολόγια του σήμερα Παρασκευή 7 Σεπτεμβρίου 2018, το ταχύπλοο σκάφος «ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ ΝΤΟΛΦΙΝ» της ΑΝΕΚ._
_Το πρώτο δρομολόγιο το εκτέλεσε στις 3.00 σήμερα το απόγευμα στη γραμμή Κάλυμνος-Μαστιχάρι –Ψέριμος –Κάλυμνος με καπετάνιο τον  Αντώνη Γεδεών._
_Σύμφωνα με το ρεπορτάζ του kalymnos-news.gr το «ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ ΝΤΟΛΦΙΝ» μετά την ανακατασκευή των μηχανών, τη συντήρηση  και τις εσωτερικές διαρρυθμίσεις  με αύξηση του πρωτοκόλλου στους 132 επιβάτες, θα αντικαταστήσει το «ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ ΣΤΑΡ» στη γραμμή Κάλυμνος-Μαστιχάρι, ενώ από τη Δευτέρα 10 Σεπτεμβρίου 2018 θα εκτελεί επιπλέον 2 δρομολόγια Κάλυμνος –Ψέριμος-Λιμάνι Κω και αντίστροφα τις ημέρες ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ-ΤΡΙΤΗ-ΠΕΜΠΤΗ-ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ_
_Οι φωτογραφίες από τη σημερινή πρώτη αναχώρηση
ΠΗΓΗ_

----------


## kkouz

https://www.kosnews24.gr/koinwnika/i...alymnos-dolfin

----------


## Ellinis

Καινούρια άφιξη στο λιμάνι είναι το ταχύπλοο ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΙΙ της "Λαφάσι Ν.Ε." που έχει και το ΗΛΙΑΣ Τ. στη γραμμή Κάλυμνος-Μαστιχάρι. Την γραμμή εξυπηρετούν και τα δυο ταχύπλοα της ΑΝΕ Καλύμνου KALYMNOS STAR και KALYMNOS DOLPHIN αν και το δεύτερο δεν το έχω πετύχει ποτέ να ταξιδεύει.

IMG_20191120_143528 (2).jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Φωτιά εκδηλώθηκε στο ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ ΣΤΑΡ ενώ ερχόταν από Κάλυμνο προς Πειραιά με αποτέλεσμα να βυθιστεί... 
Σχετικά στο https://kalymnos-news.gr/2020/11/%ce...O57NKN5bjKOWi8

----------


## Ellinis

Να δούμε και το άτυχο ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ ΣΤΑΡ από μια περσινή επίσκεψη στην βάση του

IMG_20190726_123821.jpg

----------

